# Summertime Dreaming



## PCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been going back through some of my 2011 photos. I thought I'd share this one with you. This vineyard is in Western North Carolina. 

I hope you enjoy the view.


----------



## saddlebronze (Jan 3, 2012)

Great to see when it is so cold out. Can't wait to plant in 2012! What are thye growing in that pic?


----------



## PCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't say for sure. This shot was taken at Shelton Vineyards. My guess is that these are a red grape variety such as Cab Sauv or Merlot. I was impressed by the thichness of the vines.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's another view of the same vineyard.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the view!
I can't wait for spring and planting season. This will be my first year I have the set up to start seeds indoors so I am really excited about that.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 3, 2012)

i am impressed w how many posts that they used...if i had done what is in this picture then i would not have had trellis damage earlier this yr w Hurricane Irene


----------



## Angelina (Jan 3, 2012)

I could so live there! Beautiful!!!


----------



## PCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Feast your eyes... boy I miss the smell of fresh must.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

These vines, which are Cab Fran, are from a different vineyard. Note the metal system that splits the vine into a Y. This allows for good sun exposure to the leaves.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 3, 2012)

Great pictures, Paul. Thank you for sharing them. Appears that those vines have been around for a few years. Any idea how old these vineyards are? I have never seen the "Y" set up before. Clever.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

Your killing me! (looks at snow covered mountains out the window)......

Can't wait till Spring for sure. Its even more exciting since I have 30 vines planted and this will be their 3rd leaf!


----------



## PCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Great pictures, Paul. Thank you for sharing them. Appears that those vines have been around for a few years. Any idea how old these vineyards are? I have never seen the "Y" set up before. Clever.



Rocky, we've had vineyards such as this here in Western NC for the past 25 years. I'm not sure how long this particlular vineyard, Shadow Springs, has been there. Here is a link to their site, where you can view more detailed photos of their trellis system. 
http://www.shadowspringsvineyard.com/


----------



## PCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Your killing me! (looks at snow covered mountains out the window)......
> 
> Can't wait till Spring for sure. Its even more exciting since I have 30 vines planted and this will be their 3rd leaf!



Mike here are a few more photos that I took this past August that will get ya going. I believe the tight cluster are Petit Verdot while the others are likely Cab Sauv.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful!!! I am growing Cab Sauv's and one day I hope I get a cluster like that. I am only growing 6 of that type at the moment to see how I fair at growing them here. Testing the waters so to say. I planted them last year and they were 3 years old so we will see. Maybe I will get enough next year to do a F-Pac


----------



## UBB (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't grow Cab. or Merlot out here but I can't think of to many places where you can walk less then 150 yrds from a Vineyard and: Catch a limit of Walleye, shoot a limit of pheasant, partridge, grouse, ducks and geese. Shoot a trophy whitetail deer and trap some beaver and muskrat all in the same day if you are so inclined.


----------



## robie (Jan 3, 2012)

Great photos, Paul.

Rows of grape vines and closeups of grape clusters are truly things of beauty for me.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

I am starting to think you can grow grapes and make pretty good BBQ in NC! 



PCharles said:


> Mike here are a few more photos that I took this past August that will get ya going. I believe the tight cluster are Petit Verdot while the others are likely Cab Sauv.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 15, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I am starting to think you can grow grapes and make pretty good BBQ in NC!



It's a cold day here in Carolina. I've been browsing through a few picture folders from year and found a few shots that were taken near Elkin, NC. I thought you all might enjoy the trellis construction and vineyard views.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2012)

Paul your photographs are beautiful.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Dan,

I really appreciate your kind comment. With this cold weather, my camera has sat idle for too many days. I find myself wondering around picture folders from days earlier in the season. 

Have a good one.

PCharles


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2012)

I for one would love to see you start your own thread posting your photographs. We all love to see pictures and your's are very professional.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 16, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I for one would love to see you start your own thread posting your photographs. We all love to see pictures and your's are very professional.



Yikes Dan, I sure appreciate your comments. I could use this thread to post a photo now and then.

I blend my love for gardening with my photograpy experience. Here are a few shots that I took earlier this year.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 16, 2012)

just beautiful pictures....capturing the essence of warmer and more fair weather...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW. That butterfly is amazing!! Just awesome, all of them!

If anyone thinks they don't want to see Paul's pictures here on his on thread let me know and I'll just ban him. LOL


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 16, 2012)

Paul...since you are very informed on photography, i would like to ask a question of you...if you knwo great..if not , no big deal.....i would like to take a photo of something fairly close up but have the entire background blurred...is this done w the camera ( if so how?), or is it down w some photo program on the computer afterwards? if so, how?

thanks if you know, thanks if you dont


----------



## PCharles (Jan 17, 2012)

AlFulchino said:


> Paul...since you are very informed on photography, i would like to ask a question of you...if you knwo great..if not , no big deal.....i would like to take a photo of something fairly close up but have the entire background blurred...is this done w the camera ( if so how?), or is it down w some photo program on the computer afterwards? if so, how?
> 
> thanks if you know, thanks if you dont



Al, 

Your question is a simple one. Let's use the butterfly picture as an expample. Set your F setting to a low number, say about 3-4. Focus on the subject in question (like a butterfly or flower). Then take your shot. You'll find the background blurred. Conversly, if you want to take a long distance picture of a far off mountain, you would use a higher F number, say 7 or higher. By using a higher F setting, subjects closer and further off will both be in focus. In general that's the tactic. 

Thank goodness for digital cameras. It's not uncommon for me to take 50 or 60 pictures in one day. I'll often take 3-5 pics of the same subject, at different apperature settings. I never use auto camera settings. I encourage you to explore your camera at varying settings. 

First set your ISO based on your lighting conditions.
Next, set your F setting.... is the subject close (use a low F) if the subject is far off, use a high F).
Third, set your apperature.... after setting your A, do a test shot. If it is too dark, increase your A setting. If your shot is too light (over exposed), reduce the A setting. I usually bracket the subject with several shots in an attempt to get the best lighting and subject detail. 

I also use a descent photo editing program. I use Adobe Lightroom 3. There I can modify lighting, contrast, ect. 

Like making good wine, taking descent pics comes with practice, and from an understanding of your tools and subject. 

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 17, 2012)

Paul I assume you are using a macro lens?


----------



## PCharles (Jan 17, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Paul I assume you are using a macro lens?



Dan, I have a Nikon P90. Though not an SLR with fancy lenses, it does have a built in 24X optical lens. It's great for landscapes and flowers, but falls short when taking bird photography.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 25, 2012)

This photo was taken at the Elkin Creek Vineyard/Winery in August 2011.


----------

